# fbar submission rejected



## aguy

Hi,I am submitting form ficen114 after validating it (no errors). After I submit it, I get an email saying that 'submission rejected'. The following errors were detected:
This submission does not adhere to FinCEN's schema structure or the defined values in the report specifications. Please contact the help desk for assistance. 

Not sure what is wrong. I am using Adobe Reader to fill out and submit the form. 

Has anyone here encountered this and been able to solve it? I will appreciate any help. 

Thanks,
John


----------



## jbr439

aguy said:


> Hi,I am submitting form ficen114 after validating it (no errors). After I submit it, I get an email saying that 'submission rejected'. The following errors were detected:
> This submission does not adhere to FinCEN's schema structure or the defined values in the report specifications. Please contact the help desk for assistance.
> 
> Not sure what is wrong. I am using Adobe Reader to fill out and submit the form.
> 
> Has anyone here encountered this and been able to solve it? I will appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks,
> John


Did you download the latest pdf and use that? Or, did you use last year's pdf? I don't know if the latter would cause a problem, but it might since there were some visible wording changes between last year's pdf and this year's indicating that it is indeed a different pdf.


----------



## cuerna1

Perhaps I was just unlucky - but I could not get the pdf downloaded using chrome (tried on 2 different days) - I resorted to using IE. Have not yet submitted them.


----------



## jbr439

cuerna1 said:


> Perhaps I was just unlucky - but I could not get the pdf downloaded using chrome (tried on 2 different days) - I resorted to using IE. Have not yet submitted them.


That's odd. Did you get an error message when you attempted download? And, if so, do you recall what it was?


----------



## cuerna1

jbr439 said:


> That's odd. Did you get an error message when you attempted download? And, if so, do you recall what it was?


No error message - simply something like - if this doesn't work try again later.


----------



## aguy

I have figured it out. After downloading the pdf, open it only in Adobe Reader. If the file is opened in any other program, it messes up the file and even if one opens it later in Adobe, the file will not submit (although it is will not any errors when validating).


----------



## jbr439

aguy said:


> I have figured it out. After downloading the pdf, open it only in Adobe Reader. If the file is opened in any other program, it messes up the file and even if one opens it later in Adobe, the file will not submit (although it is will not any errors when validating).


Out of curiosity, what did you open it in that messed it up?


----------



## aguy

jbr439 said:


> Out of curiosity, what did you open it in that messed it up?


Ficen 114.


----------

